# Eagles Super Bowl Salsa



## luckytrim (Jan 22, 2006)

EAGLES SUPER BOWL SALSA            
 
THIS ON SUNDAY MORNINGS WITH A CHEDDAR 
OMELET, CHORIZO SAUSAGE AND CORN MUFFINS-
AND A NAP BEFORE GAME TIME!
 
1 CAN (19 OZ.) GARBANZO BEANS, DRAINED AND PUREED
3 CUPS CHOPPED CELERY
1 CAN(28 OZ.)PEELED TOMATOES, WITH JUICE
1 CUCUMBER, PEELED SEEDED AND DICED
1 CUP CHOPPED FRESH CILANTRO
1 CAN(4 0Z.) CHOPPED GREEN CHILI'S
1\2 CUP SLICED GREEN ONIONS
2 CLOVES GARLIC, MINCED
2 TBS. LEMON JUICE
1 RBS. RED WINE VINEGAR
1 TBS. LIME JUICE
1 TBS. DRIED OREGANO
1 TBS. TOBASCO SAUCE, OR TO TASTE
1 TSP. GROUND  CUMIN
1 TSP. SUGAR
 
COMBINE INGREDIENTS IN A PROCESSOR, 
JUST TO MIX, LEAVING SALSA CHUNKY


----------

